

If you haven't tried Firefox 3 yet, you should. It's fast. - rms
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/

======
rms
I've been running the Firefox 3 alpha for a while now. It's gotten much more
stable over the last couple weeks. I'm down to less than a crash a day now.

I find Firefox 2 to be almost unusable because rendering lots of complex
Javascript and Flash eats up an enormous amount of memory. Firefox 3's
rendering engine is much better; I'd recommend everyone try it and see if it
works for them. There are some other nice new features, like URL auto
completion suggesting your most commonly visited sites/directories first.

Use this tool to force your extensions to work with Firefox 3.
<http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly>

~~~
henning
I've almost stopped using Firefox several times because of the frequency of
crashes in stable versions, so I think I'll wait a bit.

~~~
SwellJoe
I agree. Stability in Firefox 2 is significantly worse than 1.x. I have to
restart it at least once every couple of days, and frequently have to wait
20-30 seconds for random things to complete, during which it is completely
unresponsive. If 3 beta is even slightly less stable (which would make sense)
then I'll wait a while. Hopefully those issues will be resolved.

~~~
rms
Firefox 2 being unstable is all the more reason to try Firefox 3! A lot of the
instability comes from the Firefox 2 rendering engine breaking down when you
have Gmail and Google Docs and Meebo and 12 Youtube videos open at once.
Firefox 3 is using 230 megs of RAM for me right now. If I was running Firefox
2 with the same tabs it would be moving at a crawl and using 750 megs of RAM.

The bug I notice the most is text entry/dropdown boxes sometimes not working
correctly, this happens most often in a really poorly programmed game I play,
<http://www.hyperiums.com>.

------
ctkrohn
No version for MacOS 10.3 :-/

I've resisted upgrading for so long, since 10.4 never had any particular
appeal to me, but it's getting harder and harder to find apps built for 10.3.

~~~
inklesspen
well, wait for 10.5.

------
zb
i installed it, i'm excited

